# MUZZY DEER 2011



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Bucks were few and far between this year, so as I was watching some deer Thursday night this girl came out into the opening and I let her have it. The deer didn't move they just continued to watch down the hill. Then a second dog came out and I was a little worked up from the first shot and reloading. I let one rip and put it over his back. Its a bit tough to get a second shot on a coyote with a muzzy. Anyhow I didn't hurt the deer population this year I helped it. I also found this bull that someone either couldn't find or didn't follow up there shot on. If this bull looks familiar to any one let me know and I can guide you to it. I am working with the DWR officer in the area and he is going to investigate. Deer numbers were not great but saw some new areas and had a great time.[attachment=2:14j8o6a1]MUZZY 2011.jpg[/attachment:14j8o6a1][attachment=1:14j8o6a1]MUZZY 2011 ELK.jpg[/attachment:14j8o6a1][attachment=0:14j8o6a1]MUZZY VIEW 2011.jpg[/attachment:14j8o6a1]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice dog. Too bad on that elk. It looks like a nice bull. Best of luck on your buck.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice coyote, nice elk and nice country. Sounds like ya had a great time!!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That's pretty dang good to nail a coyote with a muzzleloader. Nice work!


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

REPETER said:


> That's pretty dang good to nail a coyote with a muzzleloader. Nice work!


Thanks man, I find it interesting that when I am calling and have the .223 in hand I cant get a coyote to come near me, but when I have the muzzleloader the coyotes come out of the woodwork.

Does anyone know what the DWRs policy is on the elk antlers after they complete there investigation? Can I ask for them or do they become state property?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

You can go to the auction and purchase them. The antlers that is.

That elk doesn't look like it has been on the ground long. Do you think it was a poach?

Nice yote by the way, and good lookin smoke pole.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Josh said:


> Does anyone know what the DWRs policy is on the elk antlers after they complete there investigation? Can I ask for them or do they become state property?


I think a lot will be determined by the investigation and how it turns out....but, I definitely wouldn't shy away from asking.

Is that the Boulder you are hunting? Just curious.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

horsesma said:


> That elk doesn't look like it has been on the ground long. Do you think it was a poach?
> 
> My guess is it was a poor shot on the rifle hunt or a long shot that someone didnt follow up on.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Josh said:


> Does anyone know what the DWRs policy is on the elk antlers after they complete there investigation? Can I ask for them or do they become state property?


I know of 2 cases where the DWR allowed the reporting party to keep the antlers after the investigaton. More than likely this one is a lost archery or muzzy bull, the 2 cases I know about were poaching cases so it may be different. But like others said, It never hurts to ask. It's a pretty nice rack.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for helping the deer herd. It would great if you got to keep that rack, good luck!


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

The dwr says if it was human killed it goes to salt lake and if it is deemed not human killed I can write a letter requesting the antlers. I'll just have to wait and see what they determine.


----------

